# I am very surprised - no pictures!



## geoand (Jun 11, 2008)

I am using the Worldmark puters here in Las Vegas.  Checked the POD thread and was I surprised.  Most of the pics do not show and there is no red x to even indicate that there is a picture.

Makai Guy's post is red x.  Steve's 6/9 pics show just fine, Swift's 6/9 is there.  Lprstd shows up.  Kristin's 6/8 and everyone else's does not show until Rich M shows on 6/6.  Again, no red x.  Nothing to indicate that there is a picture there.  I went back to 5/31 and the pics aren't there.

Is this something to do with the puters here?  Just thought I would mention this.  I am going to check the banner thread to see if pics are there.

I see the 2 pics of Bill and the 5/25 pic posted by TugBrian.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 11, 2008)

I see most of hte pictures...but dougs new one is a red x for me also.

even when i try to cut/paste the pic link from imageshack it doesnt work.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 11, 2008)

actually if i let it sit there long enough...the picture starts to load just extremely slowly.  its been about 10 minutes and ive just gotten to the first bear!


----------



## swift (Jun 11, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> actually if i let it sit there long enough...the picture starts to load just extremely slowly.  its been about 10 minutes and ive just gotten to the first bear!



Same thing happened to me this morning. All pictures loaded fine but Doug's took forever!!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 11, 2008)

My bad.  I forgot to use a high-compression file format, so the file is about 1 meg.  I'll change it to a compressed format that should be more manageable.

[Edited to add..]  Now it's a jpg about 78k in size.  There's some evidence of compression visible (notably around the water behind the little stick on the beach in the foreground) but I'm surprised at the detail remaining.


----------



## geoand (Jun 11, 2008)

The bear pics don't show and I have been here for well over 1/2 hour.  I was curious when only Steve's pics show immediately.  I failed to mention that I show last page first when I open the thread.  Since end of May, none of mine are showing.  I ran a speed test and the test showed that download was between 450 and 500 kpbs or whatever the letters were.  At home puter, I am generally closer to 1500 or is it 15000 using the same speed test.

Just thought it was curious that Steve's pictures are there when I scroll to them.  This includes when I go to previous pictures.  Maybe it is a speed thing, but how does Steve's pics get there so quickly?

Are there other folks in TUG land that can't see most of the pics if they have cable or dsl or other highspeed connection?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 11, 2008)

The ones that show instantly are probably still in you computer's local cache from a previous download.


----------

